

CES: This router can power your devices wirelessly from 15 feet away (Energous) - johngd
http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/05/energous-wattup-wireless-charging-demo

======
DamnYuppie
I would definitely utilize this at home as I am tired of having all the
various power cables around my house.

